# MIt oracle Verbinden (ungültiges Argument in Aufruf)



## hump0 (25. Jul 2006)

hallo,
ich versuch mich mit ner oracle datenbank auf arbeit zu verbinden, doch er kommt mir immer mit : "sqlexception: ungültiges argument in aufruf"

kann mir einer sagen was da passiert?

bei den erstellten propertice-file sind auch 2 zwei sachen enthalten die ich nicht kenne:
dbClass: pracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver
dbDriver: jdbcracle:thin:
dbHost: CLXXXXX
dbName DRXXXXX
dbTable: Stat
dbUrl: jdbcracle:thinCLXXXXX:8024RXXXXX
dbUser: dibXXXXX
dbPassword: XXXXX

die zwei sachen die ich nicht kenne und auch als einzigstes nicht eingegeben habe ist THIN! das kenne ich nicht


----------



## SamHotte (25. Jul 2006)

Kenne mich zwar mit Oracle nicht aus, abder dass in der dbClass "pracle" steht, wundert mich - würde dort mal 'o' statt 'p' versuchen.


----------



## Gast (25. Jul 2006)

das war ein rechtschreibfehler meinerseits jetz...

das ist ok, nur :thin: sagt mir nichts


----------



## hump0 (27. Jul 2006)

hat keine ne idee?


----------



## Caffè Latte (27. Jul 2006)

Moin M.A.,

wenn man den Oracle JDBC Thin Treiber nutzt, muss man auch "thin" hinschreiben. Siehe dazu das README des Treibers; findest du in deiner Oracle Hilfe.

Der Fehler hat andere Ursachen ...


----------

